# Black Bellied Ducks, Shoot All You Want??



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

While Teal hunting this past weekend we had black bellied whistling ducks all over us... I told my brother we should shoot them because they are not protected... Well are they??? We didn't because we were not certain... Well I have spent some time on it and have looked over the migratory game bird act and have not found a listing for the BBWD or found anything that mentions them as being protected...Do they have another name??? Also shocking to me was no listing of the Fulvus Tree Duck either and I always have thought they were a no shoot duck... To me this me shoot all you want no closed season.

WHAT AM I MISSING..................HELP

LEVELWIND WHERE ARE YOU??


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Rack Ranch said:


> While Teal hunting this past weekend we had black bellied whistling ducks all over us... I told my brother we should shoot them because they are not protected... Well are they??? We didn't because we were not certain... Well I have spent some time on it and have looked over the migratory game bird act and have not found a listing for the BBWD or found anything that mentions them as being protected...Do they have another name??? Also shocking to me was no listing of the Fulvus Tree Duck either and I always have thought they were a no shoot duck... To me this me shoot all you want no closed season.
> 
> WHAT AM I MISSING..................HELP
> 
> LEVELWIND WERE ARE YOU??


Shoot your 6 and grill them up.:dance:


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Cant shoot them until big duck season and they apply as part of the 6 duck limit


----------



## Gap (Jun 4, 2004)

Like Widgeon, Teal, Gadwall and others there are no specific restrictions on BBWD. Shoot 6 if you like - WHEN regular season starts. As they are not a Teal, they are off limits in Special Teal Season. DUCK DAILY BAG LIMIT:The daily bag limit shall be 6 ducks, to include no more than the following:

5 mallards (only 2 of which may be hens)
3 wood ducks
2 scaup (lesser scaup and greater scaup in the aggregate)
2 redheads
2 pintails
1 canvasback
1 dusky duck (mottled duck, Mexican-like duck, black duck and their hybrids are closed the first five days of the season in each zone)


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

All the ducks mentioned above are in the migratory game bird act..

saltaholic, this is the rule we have always gone by in the past. My point is I can't find anything in the literature to make it a fact...Walker


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

I know, I couldnt find anything either but any GW will tell you that its just part of the 6 duck limit. I personally like shooting them and they eat good too


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Shoot 6, prepare with your favorite recipe, serve with Margaritas.

Wait till regular season.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

You will notice that other ducks such as blue-winged teal, green-winged teal (during the regular season), gadwall, American Wigeon, etc. are not listed either. 

They all come under the general group that aren't limit-restricted except under the "no more than 6" bag limit.


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

Arent the BBWD and the Fulvus Tree duck the same thing???


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

NO

BBWD

subspecies (_D. a. autumnalis_, note Northern subspecies (_D. a. autumnalis_, note subspecies (_D. a. autumnalis_, note

FTD


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

Guess I always considered them the same. Learn something new everyday. Never knew they were legal. Will be letting the steel fly this year.


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

btreybig said:


> Never knew they were legal. Will be letting the steel fly this year.


They taste good too! Probably because they eat so much corn out of deer feeders.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

SV_DuckBuster said:


> They taste good too! Probably because they eat so much corn out of deer feeders.


that's why I have a fake deer feeder in the middle of the pond.. dumb ducks don't know any better.:biggrin:


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

waterspout said:


> that's why I have a fake deer feeder in the middle of the pond.. dumb ducks don't know any better.:biggrin:


might even fake-out the GW, too. lol


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

kweber said:


> might even fake-out the GW, too. lol


right,, got to stay legal on on you toes. He aint happy after walking out there getting wet digging for corn then turning the feeder over looking for crumbs to find a nice clean feeder and a few guys laughing. aint seen the last one in three years now after he couldn't find anything wrong and was plain ol worn out.:biggrin: 
not sure why they always walk up like we're dummies! :cheers:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

waterspout said:


> right,, got to stay legal on on you toes. He aint happy after walking out there getting wet digging for corn then turning the feeder over looking for crumbs to find a nice clean feeder and a few guys laughing. aint seen the last one in three years now after he couldn't find anything wrong and was plain ol worn out.:biggrin:
> not sure why they always walk up like we're dummies! :cheers:


well have you seen yourself?  :biggrin:


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

*locals*

i've seen flocks of black bellied whistlers that stay here all year.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

You would think that in the near future they might open a resident season on BBWs... I know we could have shot a bunch in our rice yesterday morning. Also, they eat great bc they don't fly thousands of miles to get here, thus there is less blood in their muscles...


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

cant wait fer duck season...


----------



## lonestarangler (Aug 3, 2009)

I think I would like to have one mounted. Any body have one?


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Back in the dark ages no one would shoot a Meskin Squealler. Now I guess everyone seems to think they are a duck. Oh well

Charlie


----------



## John Paul (Feb 22, 2006)

lonestarangler said:


> I think I would like to have one mounted. Any body have one?


Here's one


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Mojo281 said:


> they eat great bc they don't fly thousands of miles to get here, thus there is less blood in their muscles...


Historically, southern Texas was the very northern edge of their nesting range and they flew south into Mexico and as far as South America to winter.

I can remember them almost blocking out the sun in huge flocks near where the Katy BassPro is today, but then they were almost wiped out by farmers planting corn with a toxic anti-fungicide that has now been taken off the market.

In recent years they have made a dramatic come back and often they will stay around in the winter if it doesn't get too cold or dry. When they do head south, sometimes they will return early before the season ends as well.

Whistling ducks are considered the best eating off all the the North American ducks, due largely to their almost 100% vegetarian diet which by comparison makes a mallard look like a carnivore.

We've been getting some good nesting success at our hunting club property near Damon.


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

I usually just hit a low stinger 2 iron on number 9 and take a few of em out...... Don't even have to worry about picking the pellets out...


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

AvianQuest said:


> Historically, southern Texas was the very northern edge of their nesting range and they flew south into Mexico and as far as South America to winter.
> 
> I can remember them almost blocking out the sun in huge flocks near where the Katy BassPro is today, but then they were almost wiped out by farmers planting corn with a toxic anti-fungicide that has now been taken off the market.
> 
> ...


we call 'em tree ducks here, cuz they like to roost/sit in dead mesquites.
they act more like geese than ducks, imo. may have'ta try out a couple in the pot.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

All the straight poop, Rack. Yes they are something that interest me. They are good eating, they are a "shoot 6" duck, they are a migratory waterfowl subject to all the laws. Which can be a problem if they're using deer feeders on the place (you don't have to be trying to attract ducks to be guilty of baiting). They don't usually land in the decoys (but sometimes they do) so take them on the first pass. They ar incredibly easy to kill. You can call them with whistle. I have suggested and Texas would like to hhave an early season on them, like teal but the Feds are not on board because of our treaty with Mexico. 

Gitcha some. I'd take six every day. And they are displacing our wood ducks as they take over good nesting cavities.


----------



## JUEVOS (Aug 6, 2007)

*Back Yard*

They come and sit in my trees in my backyard all the time in missouri city and go to my bird feeder.....guess i could get the pellet gun out....didn't think they would be good to eat......good to know....


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

I call them Retard Ducks because they like to sit up on powerlines. ??? :spineyes:


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

They are very good to eat. I call em " Gilberts" now. Used to call em Meskin Skweelurz :spineyes:


----------



## gander (Aug 23, 2006)

The BBWD and Fulvous are considered mexican-like ducks under the dusky duck restriction so you can only have one a piece...


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

gander said:


> The BBWD and Fulvous are considered mexican-like ducks under the dusky duck restriction so you can only have one a piece...


Wrong. Applicable to masked ducks and mexican mallards.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

CHARLIE said:


> Back in the dark ages no one would shoot a Meskin Squealler. Now I guess everyone seems to think they are a duck. Oh well
> 
> Charlie


Back in the day we didn't have an opportunity, Charlie. 15 years ago it was rare to see one in big duck season, at least N of CC. They are ducks but the only two members of their kind in N America..


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

aka.. summer ducks or black ducks...shot a banded one couple years back in Bayside that was banded in Chrismas bay.. funny



Levelwind said:


> Wrong. Applicable to masked ducks and mexican mallards.


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

I've always called them Mexican Whistlers, but I'm not sure where I got that from. We have two that live in the pond behind our house. I see them all the time landing on my neighbor's rooftops and in trees.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

tree ducks, mex whistlers, squealers, bunch of different names.


----------



## SwampMud (Aug 18, 2009)

i call them they're whats for dinner


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

gander said:


> The BBWD and Fulvous are considered mexican-like ducks under the dusky duck restriction so you can only have one a piece...


Link to "Mexican Like duck"

http://www.mydecoys.com/Puddle_Duck_Identification_Chart.php

This is not the same as BBWD


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

We only shoot drakes if possible. :dance:


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

How do you tell the difference between a drake or hen BBWD when they are in flight??? Thanks



Slimshady said:


> We only shoot drakes if possible. :dance:


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

Umm ya pretty much identical I've noticed brighter color bills in a few of them as well as males tend to be a little larger but I mean who really cares they need to open a season on them I've got over 200 roosting on my parents golf course pond


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

They are beautiful ducks, they decoy like champs, and they taste great, I like them.


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

Rack Ranch said:


> How do you tell the difference between a drake or hen BBWD when they are in flight??? Thanks


Right before we shoot them, we stick our finger up thier a** and check for a pecker.  There's no size or color difference.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

If your in the area,Nasa Rd 1 and Egret Bay Blvd. Go south on Egret Bay, go about a half mile,turn left at the 6 story tan office building.Drive behind the building. There have to be close to 500-700 living there year round. The building mgr puts bird food out for the ducks. There all over the trees,grass and mud banks. Get a real close view of them.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Levelwind said:


> Wrong. Applicable to masked ducks and mexican mallards.


Masked ducks come under the 6 per day rule. The Mexican duck and all it's hybrids which make up the "Mexican Like Duck" group are only found in Texas in the far west Trans-Pecos region. Areas like along the Rio Grande River near El Paso, etc.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Rack Ranch said:


> How do you tell the difference between a drake or hen BBWD when they are in flight??? Thanks


You can't. Whistling ducks are the link between ducks and geese and they are more goose-like in many ways including the sexes being identical. Like Slimshady said you have to shoot one and then probe it's rectum to tell if its male or female.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

By the way, the Fulvous whistling duck is one of the most widely dispersed ducks in the world.

Biologists were surprised to discover that the Fulvous whistling ducks of Africa were identical even in DNA to the ones in North America. The working theory is that they get caught up in fast moving storms that move to the west into the Atlantic and then develop into hurricanes. This accounts for the fact that single Fulvous whistling ducks have been identified all over the U.S. at times as well as in the Bermuda Triangle and even Canada.


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

Last weekend we shot a big duck. It has bars on it's chest and a white patch just above it's beat and it didn't sound like a duck. 

We just counted it as our black bellied ducks.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

teeroy said:


> Last weekend we shot a big duck. It has bars on it's chest and a white patch just above it's beat and it didn't sound like a duck.
> 
> We just counted it as our black bellied ducks.


That would have been...hopefully...a $500 fine if you had been caught. Did you really think it was a teal?

Did it look anything like this...


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

teeroy said:


> Last weekend we shot a big duck. It has bars on it's chest and a white patch just above it's beat and it didn't sound like a duck.
> 
> We just counted it as our black bellied ducks.


How many large billed Teal did ya'll also shoot?


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

lonestarangler said:


> I think I would like to have one mounted. Any body have one?


Yep, mine is mounted sort of like this.

http://www.drundel.com/sdh/bbwd.jpg

Make sure you save the legs, they are the size of frog legs.


----------



## timberrattler (Nov 19, 2008)

Levelwind said:


> All the straight poop, Rack. Yes they are something that interest me. They are good eating, they are a "shoot 6" duck, they are a migratory waterfowl subject to all the laws. Which can be a problem if they're using deer feeders on the place (you don't have to be trying to attract ducks to be guilty of baiting). They don't usually land in the decoys (but sometimes they do) so take them on the first pass. They ar incredibly easy to kill. You can call them with whistle. I have suggested and Texas would like to hhave an early season on them, like teal but the Feds are not on board because of our treaty with Mexico.
> 
> Gitcha some. I'd take six every day. And they are displacing our wood ducks as they take over good nesting cavities.


I remember they were protected in 80's. What info. is there on displacing the wood ducks? Thanks Tommy


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

AvianQuest said:


> Masked ducks come under the 6 per day rule. The Mexican duck and all it's hybrids which make up the "Mexican Like Duck" group are only found in Texas in the far west Trans-Pecos region. Areas like along the Rio Grande River near El Paso, etc.


Correct Ralphie. Masked ducks are kind of like ruddies, sure like would get one to mount some day. Good put. My mistake.

Timberrattler, I don't know if there is scientific evidence. Just my personal field obervations but with emal exchanges with Dave Morrison, TPWD waterfowl manager, I think they agree. Treeducks are pretty aggressive with other ducks

I=


----------



## Dog N Decoys (Feb 11, 2010)

Slimshady said:


> How many large billed Teal did ya'll also shoot?


Is it the drake or hen blue winged teal that has the wide bill ?

We shot a bunch of them last weekend. I guessed they were drakes since they had a larger body.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

timberrattler said:


> What info. is there on displacing the wood ducks? Thanks Tommy


Lots of documentation on it. They will use wood duck boxes for nesting if the openings are large enough for them to get into.

Boxes constructed for black-bellied whistling ducks are a little larger overall than wood duck boxes and the openings are larger and vertically oval works well. Also whistling ducks like the high part of the roof to be in the front as they spend a lot of time perching there.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Slimshady said:


> How many large billed Teal did ya'll also shoot?


I was waiting for teeroy to come back and explain that it was honking and it was a whole lot bigger than a duck, but then it's a sure thing that he was just "*Stirring the Pot*"...


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Dog N Decoys said:


> Is it the drake or hen blue winged teal that has the wide bill ?


They are the same size.



> We shot a bunch of them last weekend. I guessed they were drakes since they had a larger body.


About 65% of the blue-winged teal shot during the September season are adult male. Adult females only account for 15% of the harvest.

This is due to the species' migration chronology. Adult males molt earlier than females and they start migration as early as mid August. Hens with broods don't arrive until later in September and throughout October.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2009)

I know them as Mexican Whistlers........Same limit as mentioned above. Have you ever been deer hunting near a feeder and have these fools start circling and eventually land to eat the corn? @@#$%^^


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Here I was sitting with a baited hook and you were being a smart one the whole time...fooled me..Walker



Slimshady said:


> Right before we shoot them, we stick our finger up thier a** and check for a pecker.  There's no size or color difference.


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

Rack Ranch said:


> Here I was sitting with a baited hook and you were being a smart one the whole time...fooled me..Walker


All in fun.

This thread has potential:dance:


----------



## Dog N Decoys (Feb 11, 2010)

AvianQuest said:


> They are the same size.
> 
> About 65% of the blue-winged teal shot during the September season are adult male. Adult females only account for 15% of the harvest.
> 
> This is due to the species' migration chronology. Adult males molt earlier than females and they start migration as early as mid August. Hens with broods don't arrive until later in September and throughout October.


Ralphie

Look up, because that one went way over the top of your head.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

All righty then, if that's your tack, then you have to be impressed by this one that scored 185 in the Saffir-Simpson Record Book...


----------



## Dog N Decoys (Feb 11, 2010)

Now you got it AQ.


Like the Booner Spooner


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

AvianQuest said:


> That would have been...hopefully...a $500 fine if you had been caught. Did you really think it was a teal?
> 
> Did it look anything like this...


It was more like this


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

teeroy said:


> It was more like this


Then shoot all you can afford


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

getcha one'a them big white one's w/ the red cap, too.


----------

